# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real Or Fake ?? Dbol tabs (Australia).

## dbolz0810

Wondering if it was real or fake, i have heard that you can get dbol in heart shapes.

----------


## wmaousley

Looks like DS to me. Enjoy

----------


## leather daddy

yup look real. U can also get blue hearts 10mg from thailand etc.

----------


## mudder

Lot of fake Danabol DS going around. Those look legit 
Some interesting info would be to google danabol ds sore butt cheeks. 
I cant post links apparently

----------


## wmaousley

> Lot of fake Danabol DS going around. Those look legit 
> Some interesting info would be to google danabol ds *sore butt cheeks*. 
> I cant post links apparently


Dont believe everything you read on that site...

----------


## mudder

> Dont believe everything you read on that site...


Ive seen those fake dbol in Thailand.

----------


## wmaousley

> Ive seen those fake dbol in Thailand.


I have never seen fake dbol in Thailand. I have only seen the March version.

----------

